# Cracked rubik's cube 3x3 core



## md123 (Apr 28, 2011)

Last week I dropped my two year old store bought Rubik's brand cube and the core cracked and is now in two pieces. Has anyone had any experience with this? If so, were you able to repair the core somehow? I would like to return the cube to useable condition (casual use) but don't know if that's possible at this point. If I can't use it, I would at least like to be able to assemble the cube ad keep it on display as it was my first cube. 

I tried using gorilla glue and adhesive caulking but neither were able to withstad the reassembly process. Would using a glue gun work?

Thanks.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 28, 2011)

because gorilla glue foams and becomes brittle.....just use some super glue. like crazy glue should hold it.

also - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?8710-The-one-answer-question-thread


----------



## md123 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks. Will it withstand the wear of actually using the cube?


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 29, 2011)

md123 said:


> Thanks. Will it withstand the wear of actually using the cube?


 
generally, when using the cube, there isn't too much pressure on the core. Really the only way it could come apart is if you drop it again. Also make sure when you glue it the rivets dont stick to the core.


----------



## md123 (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, that's good to hear then. Thanks!


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 29, 2011)

Pictures would help.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2011)

how to fix:

1. throw it away
2. buy a guhong/yinglun/whatever the new ones are called.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 29, 2011)

Lolben.


----------



## md123 (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll try to get a picture up soon. It cracked so that white and green are attached, and the other four centers are still connected, if that helps at all.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 29, 2011)

lolben


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 29, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> how to fix:
> 
> 1. throw it away
> 2. buy a guhong/yinglun/whatever the new ones are called.


 
You got it all wrong.
1. Superglue core
2. Eat some tasty, fluffy, tender, juicy kittens


----------



## Vinny (Apr 29, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> generally, when using the cube, there isn't too much pressure on the core. Really the only way it could come apart is if you drop it again. Also make sure when you glue it the rivets dont stick to the core.


 
It won't matter if the rivets stick to the core. As long as the actual centerpieces don't get glued to the core, it should be fine.


----------



## md123 (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I do enjoy juicy kittens...

Thanks for the help. I superglued it and am now waiting for it to fully dry.


----------



## Rubiks Gaming (Feb 15, 2017)

Umm.. what if one of the center pieces have came off and the screw is broken in half?


----------

